# Full face respirator with hearing protection integrated?.



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi there.

After losing my battle with proper dust collection, I decided to invest some money
into a good respirator, since I'm going to deal with toxic stuff (MDF) I want to get something of a decent quality. 

I've read good things about 3M, however I didn't find a full face respirator (clean air + eyes protection) that also has hearing protection integrated.

Do you know of anything like that?.

IIRC I've read somewhere in these forums that there is a thing called Triton, or something like that, but google didn't help me with it .

Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hearing protection... your choice...
eye protection... simple eye wear..
positive air hood/respirator or a better filtered face mask......

stop using MDF...
seriously ramp up your dust collection...

what you are asking for is dog snot expensive....
like several thousand dollars...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm wearing a mask rated for h2s gas and a hard hat with those high quality Scott ear muffs attached and a full flip down shield which is also integrated into the hard hat . The masks cartridges do Unfortunatly hit the sheild on occasion and inadvertently open it . I do have a fat head however , so this may just be a problem for me .
When I say high quality ear muffs , there's differant versions , and I like the ones that really keep the noise down .

I also have a regular dust mask with those replaceable paper elements ,and seems as though every time I use it cutting MDF that I cough for days later , but using the h2s mask works incredibly well . The mask also has paper pre filters before the charcoal cartridge , so I think it takes out anything from a wood particle to things as small as a bizzilimeter.

I'm liking your respirator idea the best though, and it has been discussed before . Hopefully the member that uses one sees this thread


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey I took my first selfie  
Please disregard my swollen eyes and red face from high blood pressure , as I got into the whiskey during the holidays and it takes me 8 days to recover :bad:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey I took my first selfie
> Please disregard my swollen eyes and red face from high blood pressure , as I got into the whiskey during the holidays and it takes me 8 days to recover :bad:


that's what I suggested to Pablo to do sans the hardhat...
that respirator looks to be a better variety...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


>


priceless...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey I took my first selfie
> Please disregard my swollen eyes and red face from high blood pressure , as I got into the whiskey during the holidays and it takes me 8 days to recover :bad:


Wilson, is that you?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Wilson, is that you?


at least Wilson is looking better...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Hi there.
> 
> After losing my battle with proper dust collection, I decided to invest some money
> into a good respirator, since I'm going to deal with toxic stuff (MDF) I want to get something of a decent quality.
> ...


 3M™ Versaflo™ M-Series Headgear: PPE Safety Solutions - 3M United States


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

Try Googling Trend Airshield. Rockler.com carries them but you may find them elsewhere. I use the disposable foam ear plugs.


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

Pablo, I just found this: trendairshield.com. They have a package that has ear muffs that fit on the face shield.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Pablo - I use the Triton Respirator, and it is excellent, but sadly I don't think it is manufactured any more. Here is a link to a Canadian site, which features both the Triton and the Trend.
Rob
https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/tools/power-face-shield-respirators


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Pablo
Don't surrender! We've always had a dust problem in both our shops. Yesterday, I ordered a 8 inch and a 6 inch spiral duct , 20 feet long. Am going to try and revamp my home shop. I have a 3 horse power cyclone collector but it hasn't been set up conveniently to use or to work all that well. Hopefully I'll get it right this time!
Dennis


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> Â*3Mâ„¢ Versafloâ„¢ M-Series Headgear: PPE Safety Solutions - 3M United States


Sitck to the rescue!, 3M Versaflo, that is exactly what I was looking for.

Let see if:

1- it exists in Argentina
2- I can afford it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Stick to the rescue!, 3M Versaflo, that is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Let see if:
> 
> ...


but you provide the hearing protection...

3-600 for the head gear...
12-1400 for the air pack...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

The hearing protection seems to be included in the pack, check this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhKrtj7QJSI

He calls it "ear-defenders", not sure if it's a brand or that's how you call it. First time I hear it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> The hearing protection seems to be included in the pack, check this video:
> 
> 
> He calls it "ear-defenders", not sure if it's a brand or that's how you call it. First time I hear it.


option...
just may be UK speak...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Wildwood said:


> Hi Pablo - I use the Triton Respirator, and it is excellent, but sadly I don't think it is manufactured any more. Here is a link to a Canadian site, which features both the Triton and the Trend.
> Rob
> https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/tools/power-face-shield-respirators


I use the triton as well, found a second hand one a long time back.

Sometimes the integrated hearing is a pain, I almost wish I could use my shop tunes hearing protector sometimes.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Hi there.
> 
> After losing my battle with proper dust collection, I decided to invest some money
> into a good respirator, since I'm going to deal with toxic stuff (MDF) I want to get something of a decent quality.
> ...


Hi. Yes, Triton do exist and I have one of their respirators, for the same reason you need one. Mine is an orange safety helmet with a curved face-shield which opens and closes, earmuffs onboard, a neck frill that covers your shoulders and keeps the dust out, a waist/belt mounted powerpack and hose which blows clean air into the helmet and down over your face. It is a very, very good respirator for the price. I highly recommend the purchase. Look up Triton Tools on the net. CARBA-TEC here in Australia market them, but don't know who markets them wherever you are. Good luck with your search.
Roodog.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for that, Wayne! The 'turners at our woodworkers guild had been raving on about that (in a good way!) but I hadn't written down the name.
Seems like a reasonable investment.
When I googled it, earmuffs also showed up...but not at Trend's web page?


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Waine, yeah, Airshield seems to be also a good choice, but unlike 3M, they are not imported here.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Pablo Craft supply in Salt Lake Utah has the Trend Airshield Pro its what wood turners use. It may come close to what your looking for.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought and use a Trend Shield. Somewhat cumbersome and pricey, but provides forced fresh air and attached ear protection. Dust is my worst allergy/enemy.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Roy Drake said:


> Dust is my worst allergy/enemy.


The more I read into this , the more I think I should have chosen metal working for a hobby . Not to much dust involved milling aluminum


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> The more I read into this , the more I think I should have chosen metal working for a hobby . Not to much dust involved milling aluminum


don't believe it...
the coolant alone will kick yur butt...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Changed my dust collection system around a bit. Now vents out through a 20 x 30 exterior filter box instead of a bag. Have a filter box hanging from the ceiling. Use a Rockler powered mask that uses rechargable AA batteries to force fresh, filtered air into the mask. Works with goggles or a drop down shield. I use shooters earplugs that are reusable and often add ear muff style headset on top of that. Can barely hear the tools and dust collection system. The 4 inch DC system doubled the air flow when I replaced the filter bag and ported to the outside for a final filtration. The hose is flexible so it attaches to all the tools in the shop. The biggest culprit for dust is the compound sliding miter. Have tried a number of things to improve dust collection, but it still flies everywhere. Its a Bosch and it looks like I could rig a sort of plastic funnel to the built in collection port on the saw to increase the chances of capturing more sawdust. The slider bars are the big problem, they get in the way of nearly any gadget I rig for catching dust. I'm going to check out some of the suggestions here, but what I've got now is working better. The Mrs. gave me a second shed for Christmas, and it will be where I hang out instead of the dusty shop.

Big thing with my setup is to leave the mask on all the time I'm in the shop, then let the overhead filter run for 2-3 hours after I leave. Looking at one of the commercial units for that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Big thing with my setup is to leave the mask on all the time I'm in the shop, then let the overhead filter run for 2-3 hours after I leave. Looking at one of the commercial units for that.


That's gotta be my biggest problem , I take my mask off a few minutes after the cut


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey I took my first selfie
> Please disregard my swollen eyes and red face from high blood pressure , as I got into the whiskey during the holidays and it takes me 8 days to recover :bad:


Rick do you wear that with your wing suit?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rick do you wear that with your wing suit?


lol not yet Herb . Unfortunatly my instructor said I'd go down like a rock , so I gotta loose a few pounds first


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks like the get up we had to wear years ago in the woods falling trees with a chainsaw, along with the leather chaps. It was so safe almost got ran over with a bulldozer, didn't hear him coming.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> That looks like the get up we had to wear years ago in the woods falling trees with a chainsaw, along with the leather chaps. It was so safe almost got ran over with a bulldozer, didn't hear him coming.


I wear a hard hat at work so I thought maybe try it at home . I was doing some grinding and I sure didn't miss the hot pieces of steel landing on my head lol.

I could see getting run over easy enough as the ear muffs I bought really cut down on noise . I wasn't aware there were differsnt decimal ratings till the guy at Aklands mentioned it , so I went to some of the better ones .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I wear a hard hat at work so I thought maybe try it at home . I was doing some grinding and I sure didn't miss the hot pieces of steel landing on my head lol.
> 
> I could see getting run over easy enough as the ear muffs I bought really cut down on noise . I wasn't aware there were differsnt decimal ratings till the guy at Aklands mentioned it , so I went to some of the better ones .


The only tool that bothers me with noise in the shop is the thickness planer. I use the ear muffs that I use at the range when I run that. I am very fortunate in that the dust has never bothered me. My DC takes care of most of that if I remember to turn it on when I make a cut. Grinders are like hot welding with the sparks you can keep them off your face but they will find a way down your neck. lol

Herb


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Only thing missing on this rig is magnification for those of us who cannot see up close. "My arms are too short"



RainMan1 said:


> Hey I took my first selfie
> Please disregard my swollen eyes and red face from high blood pressure , as I got into the whiskey during the holidays and it takes me 8 days to recover :bad:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bob I actually wear reading glasses under there quite often .The ear muffs padding is very soft and seem to work ok with the reading glasses and still function, but sometimes I just tilt them up a little so there at the top of the muffs .
I think a strap on the glasses would work better yet though .


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Rick.

Your dressing for woodworking seemed weird for me. I can't imagine you wearing a suit and all that Personal Protection Equipment to rip a slat.

Happy new year for you and your relatives.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Pablo.

I remember a video with George Vondriska using an integral helmet for woodturning. The helmet has everything you are asking for.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Rick.
> 
> Your dressing for woodworking seemed weird for me. I can't imagine you wearing a suit and all that Personal Protection Equipment to rip a slat.
> 
> Happy new year for you and your relatives.


It seems weird to me to lol . But I got used to it


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Years ago we used to walk the 2X4 plates 3 stories up, carrying a worm drive saw,pulling on the cord, and bend over and nail rafters etc. When I left the trades 15 yrs. ago they had to have harnesses, safety glasses , dust masks, hearing protection and when it rained rain gear, plus of course their tool/nail bag. The guys moved like they were walking on the moon. Now I bet it is even worse,probable don't even walk he plates anymore.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

P


Herb Stoops said:


> Years ago we used to walk the 2X4 plates 3 stories up, carrying a worm drive saw,pulling on the cord, and bend over and nail rafters etc. When I left the trades 15 yrs. ago they had to have harnesses, safety glasses , dust masks, hearing protection and when it rained rain gear, plus of course their tool/nail bag. The guys moved like they were walking on the moon. Now I bet it is even worse,probable don't even walk he plates anymore.
> 
> Herb


Herb it's getting out of hand . I cannot believe the changes in my occupation while working in a bucket truck .
Now besides the body harness ,wheel chochs , strobe lights ,hard hat , high vis clothing ,repel kit, steel toe boots , we now have to use four cones when we stop on the side of the road instead of one . 
It's getting to a point where we spend more time pissing around with safety than working , all the while they expect more 
We were warned today that someone got caught in the big city (calgary ) without one of these things I mentioned and was fired


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Rick
Then throw in all the building codes, environmental laws etc. It's no wonder that the consumer raises an eyebrow when they find out the price of things. This has to quit some where. Dennis


----------



## Phil Dalton (May 12, 2009)

64 ford said:


> Rick
> Then throw in all the building codes, environmental laws etc. It's no wonder that the consumer raises an eyebrow when they find out the price of things. This has to quit some where. Dennis



It is probably not appropriate to be commenting on what has become a political post, but I, for one, do not want to go back to the old days.
Phil


----------

